# Carlton Myers



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

How good was this guy in the past? How good is he now?

What does he play like exactly? Aggressive scorer, shooter, slasher?

Was he ever NBA material?

Thanks


----------



## wild.duck (Jan 1, 2005)

Carlton Myers in the past was really good, one of the best italian players ever IMHO.
Probably he was considered a little too short to play as a guard in NBA
Nowadays he plays in Montepaschi Siena as 6th man. He's aggressive and a very good shooter. vs Barcellona he pulled siena to victory with an incredible 3s rain.

see this page about an old game he played in italian second league:
http://www.legabasket.it/game/?id=56605


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wild.duck</b>!
> Carlton Myers in the past was really good, one of the best italian players ever IMHO.
> Probably he was considered a little too short to play as a guard in NBA
> Nowadays he plays in Montepaschi Siena as 6th man. He's aggressive and a very good shooter. vs Barcellona he pulled siena to victory with an incredible 3s rain.
> ...


 87 points!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I have the image of Myers in my mind as a selfish, ballhog player. Thats not something often seen between European players. But if it was his day he could win it all for his team as far as I remember, but he didnt find his day always so his teams suffered. I havent seen him for few seasons as he wasnt playing in European tournaments, so maybe his playing changed a bit.

And those 87 points is    He was fouled 21 times, 32/35 FTs, 94 value - thats really incredible :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Those 87 points are (and will be) the historic record of the 2 italian Pro leagues.

And what about the value index ... 94 ... sci-fi !

Myers is a special and particular player ... a typical "thoroughbred horse" like Mario Boni.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> How good was this guy in the past? How good is he now?
> 
> What does he play like exactly? Aggressive scorer, shooter, slasher?
> ...


In the first 4-5 years of his career Myers was a terrible scorer, aggressive, athletic like an american with good slashing abilities and many weapons to score (lay up, jump-shot from the middle or 3, receiving much fouls and going to FT, etc)... then he became much more of an outside player, shooting mainly from 3 or from the middle (now he's considered one of the best in Europe in this fundamental), and one of the best 1vs1 defender in Europe (after changed a little his game won a silver medal in 97 and a gold medal in 99 at Euro Champs with Italy NT, plus a Italian Championship with Fortitudo PAF Bologna in 2000)... 
now he's a 6th man with 20-25 minutes of PT, able to change the game offensively as he showed against Barcelona (5 triples in the last quarter)...

Now he's old, but in the past could play in NBA for sure even if he's a little too short (6-4) for SG position... but as 7th-8th man could have a good impact with points and outside shoots.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Carlton Myers*



> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b> shooting mainly from 3 or from the middle (now he's considered one of the best in Europe in this fundamental


I can only agree: watching his jump shot (above all run-stop-and shoot) it's like reading the basketball's handbook


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

As an aside, is the A2 league much different than the A1? Is it much less talented or....?

Why would Myers start off in A1, then play in A2 league, and then go back to A1?

Is their any comparable NBA player to him?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> As an aside, is the A2 league much different than the A1? Is it much less talented or....?
> 
> Why would Myers start off in A1, then play in A2 league, and then go back to A1?
> ...


Well, Lega2 is a good league but not on the A1 levels.

You can see Lega2 like a sort of CBA.

About Myers: if I remember well, he did that year in Lega2 because of some things about his contract or something so.

An NBA player like him ? well, until some years ago the impact of Myers on a team was like Carter or T-Mac on Toronto and Orlando.


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Lega2 is a good league but not on the A1 levels.
> ...


Agree. But till 10 years ago (when Myers played there) Lega2 (or A2) was at the same level of many 1st divisions in Europe and the winner of the Lega2 Championship could play in the Lega A Playoff for the Italian Title! 

Now Lega2 is the best 2nd division in Europe, a step ahead of Spanish LEB.



> About Myers: if I remember well, he did that year in Lega2 because of some things about his contract or something so.


Yes, Scavolini Pesaro bought the half of Myers Rights from Rimini and could put Carlton in its roster for 2 years (92-93 and 93-94). But in 95-96 Rimini (that had other half of his Rights) wanted about 3 millions dollars to leave Myers (100% of his rights) at Pesaro: Scavolini didn't pay that money so Myers played in Lega2 with Rimini in 95-96. Unfortunately Carlton was forced to play in Lega2 that year and i still remember his words when had known that fact: "I drove to Rimini CRYING all the trip..." :sigh: 



> An NBA player like him ? well, until some years ago the impact of Myers on a team was like Carter or T-Mac on Toronto and Orlando.


Yes, the impact was something similar to Carter or T-Mac on their teams (without rebounds) but i find more confortable a comparison with Ray Allen (3p and athleticism). ItalianBBlover agree?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>
> Yes, the impact was something similar to Carter or T-Mac on their teams (without rebounds) but i find more confortable a comparison with Ray Allen (3p and athleticism). ItalianBBlover agree?


For sure.
Anyway my "impact" was more about the "weight" of the player on the team (leadership, clutch shots etc), not about specific features (rebounds, %, assist etc) 

Ciao


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Toxicity</b>!
> 
> 
> Agree. But till 10 years ago (when Myers played there) Lega2 (or A2) was at the same level of many 1st divisions in Europe and the winner of the Lega2 Championship could play in the Lega A Playoff for the Italian Title!
> ...


Lega2 is a great league, the best 2nd of Europe, but LEB is also very good, I think that maybe Lega2 and LEB are one of the top10 European leagues. I mean, LEB is very tough, look at Roberto Nuñez's stats, in 01/02 he was in León (LEB) doing 14 ppg and he went to Fabriano (A1) and he did...14 ppg. There are a lot of these cases.


----------

